# Hemigraphis traian



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is a rare species of the genus of Hemigraphis that can be planted submergedly.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks very interesting. Can you tell us more about it? To where is it native, requirents, uses, etc.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

My guess, based on the appearance of these stems, is that this photo shows emersed growth just submerged.

true or false?
___
Jeff


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I am sure it is the submerged form because the emerged form of this plant will grow larger, dark purple, and glossy leaves. 
Although only a few of the genus can be used in aquariums this plant is not so difficult for us to keep in the water of sufficient Co2 supply.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

that is one cool plant


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> That looks very interesting. Can you tell us more about it? To where is it native, requirents, uses, etc.


This plant was employed in an aquascape with Echinodorus sp. 'Oriental', Cyperus helferi, Eleocharis acicularis/parvulus, Rotala sp. 'Goias', and Tonina sp. among other plants that won 1st or 2nd in the 2004 Taiwan Aquascaping Contest, where Harry Kwong and Wayne Sham also participated. The original link is no longer active but below are the photos from my personal archive. I do not know who the creator is or where the images are currently being hosted. Anyone?

_The images have been edited to fit the upload rules. Please PM me if you are interested in the full resolution originals._


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

cS said:


> won 1st or 2nd in the 2004 Taiwan Aquascaping Contest


Wow! there's an example of gardening skill now ready to stop using wood.
___
Jeff


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I agree

That is one GORGEOUS tank and a very talented 'gardener' 8)


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

The creator posts on the forum tonina-forest, there is a whole thread about that tank there.

Looks like the images aren't hosted anymore, but I believe this was the thread.

http://www.tonina-forest.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=591&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

